# 2022 First Reads -- November titles now available



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the Link: Amazon First Reads

There are 8 available this month -- and we get to pick 1

Categories are:

Psychological Thriller
Historical Fiction
Women's Fiction
Thriller
Memoir
Romance
Alternate History
Children's Picture Book


There are a couple I'll take a look at, at least. One of the thrillers says it features the retired detectives club, so that's a maybe. The historical fiction is set in Russia post WWII. So, really, USSR. Have to see how much of the plot is political.



*edited Mar 1 2022*: I decided we really just need the one thread .... The link above always goes to the current month. I'll copy it later in the thread for each new month.

_updated May 1, 2022 -- Ann_


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're in the UK your (slightly different) list is here.

I agree with Ann, the most promising one is the police procedural about the retired detectives - none of the others really appeal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I looked more closely at the one labeled "fantasy". From the write up on the sales page, it actually sounds more like a sort of para- or extra- normal detective fiction. Which might have promise. Want to see some more reviews.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I chose *Family Money* and *The Astronaut and the Star*, but to be honest, I didn't think too deeply about my picks this month - I just went with my instincts.

The retired detectives one sounds interesting, but the writing style didn't really grab me - particularly the present tense.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

CS said:


> The retired detectives one sounds interesting, but the writing style didn't really grab me - particularly the present tense.


 Yikes, I hadn't noticed it was present tense.  Good job I didn't pay for it! 

*Note to self: How many more times do you have to be reminded to do the 'look inside' thing to make sure it's not present tense? Eh?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And now it's MARCH! Here's the Link: Amazon First Reads

Looks like there are 8 available this month and we get to choose 2.

There is 1 historical thriller, 1 domestic thriller, and 1 'ordinary' thriller. 
also: Historical fiction, women's fiction (I hate that term, personally), 2 memoirs, and the usual kid's picture book.

On first glance Cleopatra's Dagger looks pretty good. Appears to be a murder mystery featuring a 19th century woman reporter. 

The other historical is a maybe .... will wait for reviews.


N.B. If anyone would rather we go back to monthly threads, of course we can do that. This seemed easier.  But discussion is good.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're in the UK your list is here. There are a couple I would probably try if I had nothing else to read, but I'll most likely pass - depends on the reviews. Incidentally, it would be helpful if the "look inside" feature was available for these.

Ann, I'm happy to have one annual thread - you do the majority of these updates so, if that's easier for you, do it.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Looks like there are 8 available this month and we get to choose 2.


Did this get changed? I'm only able to choose one.

I'm torn between *Cleopatra's Dagger* and the *Narcos* autobiography.

Update: I went with the Narcos book and definitely cannot select a second one for free. I'll be bummed if I actually missed a loophole, because I wouldn't have minded the Cleopatra book as my second. 



Linjeakel said:


> *Note to self: How many more times do you have to be reminded to do the 'look inside' thing to make sure it's not present tense? Eh?


Somebody at Amazon must have read your post, because there is annoyingly no way to "Look Inside" on the Kindle editions. I had to switch to the paperbacks to get a preview of these books.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Did this get changed? I'm only able to choose one.
> 
> I'm torn between *Cleopatra's Dagger* and the *Narcos* autobiography.
> 
> Update: I went with the Narcos book and definitely cannot select a second one for free. I'll be bummed if I actually missed a loophole, because I wouldn't have minded the Cleopatra book as my second.


 Hmmm .... can't say for sure. I got one and couldn't decide on a second. And, it won't let me get another now. Perhaps I was mistaken or mistyped. Sorry. 


> Somebody at Amazon must have read your post, because there is annoyingly no way to "Look Inside" on the Kindle editions. I had to switch to the paperbacks to get a preview of these books.


You can usually look inside on kindle editions ... but not on these 'pre-release' books it seems. Odd. I wonder why?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can usually look inside on kindle editions ... but not on these 'pre-release' books it seems. Odd. I wonder why?


can you "look inside" pre-order books?

if not, then the inability to look inside the pre-release books may be that since the books aren't "for sale " yet, the sample files just aren't in the system.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

telracs said:


> can you "look inside" pre-order books?
> 
> if not, then the inability to look inside the pre-release books may be that since the books aren't "for sale " yet, the sample files just aren't in the system.


No, you can't "look inside" pre-release books - or at least you can't with any that I've currently got on pre-order. In fact, unlike these Amazon First books, you can't even do it with the paperback version either.

I imagine in some cases where the books are listed far ahead of release date, the actual transcript of the book may not even have been finalised, but I have a book ordered for next month that you can't do it on either.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm .... can't say for sure. I got one and couldn't decide on a second. And, it won't let me get another now. Perhaps I was mistaken or mistyped. Sorry.


No worries! 



Ann in Arlington said:


> You can usually look inside on kindle editions ... but not on these 'pre-release' books it seems. Odd. I wonder why?





telracs said:


> can you "look inside" pre-order books?
> 
> if not, then the inability to look inside the pre-release books may be that since the books aren't "for sale " yet, the sample files just aren't in the system.





Linjeakel said:


> No, you can't "look inside" pre-release books - or at least you can't with any that I've currently got on pre-order. In fact, unlike these Amazon First books, you can't even do it with the paperback version either.
> 
> I imagine in some cases where the books are listed far ahead of release date, the actual transcript of the book may not even have been finalised, but I have a book ordered for next month that you can't do it on either.


I can't speak for general Kindle preorders, but you have definitely been able to "Look Inside" the Kindle versions of these First Reads in the past (with only a few occasional exceptions). That's how I decide on which First Read book to get every month.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

April First Reads

This month there are 9 choices, 1 pick

Domestic Suspense
Historical Fiction
True Crime
Book Club Fiction
Epic Fantasy
Suspense
Literary Fiction
Memoir
Children's Picture Book

For me, the only one that remotely appeals is the Literary Fiction: The Last Goddess. But it's also a translation (from Czech) which I know can be problematic.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're in the UK your April list is here.

Nothing for me this month.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

"Look Inside" is once again disabled for the Kindle versions. Switch to the paperback to see them.

Only _*At the Quiet Edge*_ interested me this month, so that's what I went with.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn, I totally forgot to look at the May books and get one of them. Oh well...

Before I forget, I went ahead and grabbed _This Way Out_ for June (the mention of a family Whatsapp hooked me, as I'm in one of those myself) - although the one about blackouts looks interesting too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for refreshing the thread, CS .... I forgot to do it yesterday.  Off to check what's on offer.

BTW, here's the link: Amazon First Reads

This month they have 8 choices; you can pick 1.

Psychological Thriller
Book Club Fiction
Women's Fiction
Memoir
Crime Thriller
Domestic Drama
Contemporary Fiction
Children's

And here is the link for UK First Reads.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for the UK list. 

I thought _Blackout_ sounded quite good but the reviewers so far seem generally unimpressed. Nothing else caught my eye.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I thought The Last Summer in the UK list looked promising, but of course it's not available in the US. At least, it'll be released as of July 1 -- at $9.99 which is a bit high for me to pre-order an author that's completely new to me. Still maybe I'll put it on a list -- might come up in the library or get dropped into KU.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And it's JULY! and here's the link: Amazon First Reads

This month features "Prime Day" on July 12 and 13 so as a bonus there are *10 *titles and we get to pick *2*.

Here are the categories:

Mystery
Historical Fiction
Psychological Thriller
Women's Fiction
Short Story
True Crime
Book Club Fiction
Memoir
Literary Fiction
Suspense

Some good categories, anyway -- will have to look closer at the offerings. Interestingly, no kids book this month.

And here is the link for UK First Reads.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm rarely one for short stories but _Signal Moon_ was the only one that appealed me this month so as it's free I've decided to give it a go. Don't think I'll be bothering with a second choice.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I'm rarely one for short stories but _Signal Moon_ was the only one that appealed me this month so as it's free I've decided to give it a go. Don't think I'll be bothering with a second choice.


let us know what you think of it, please. i didn't really look at the blurb, but nothing else appealed, so i might go back and get it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All the ones that, for me, look vaguely interesting, have blurbs that make them sound like something I wouldn't want -- way too tense, too much angst, dark and dangerous secrets from the past. I sometimes wonder, though, if the blurb is exaggerating that aspect of the story.

I might try the short story, too .... and _The Last Lie Told_ has almost a perfect rating with 20 responses. No review attached to the 3 star ratings unfortunately. But, again, that's one where the blurb write up doesn't particularly appeal to me . . . billed as a 'mystery' but written up more like a thriller.

Ah well. It's not like I have nothing else to read.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

telracs said:


> let us know what you think of it, please. i didn't really look at the blurb, but nothing else appealed, so i might go back and get it.


As it was a quick read I decided to read it straight away rather than consign it to the ever increasing murky depths of my TBR list - and I enjoyed it.

Although I usually avoid short stories - if they're any good it's irritating when they come to an end just as it's getting started, as it were - but I think this one was pitched just about right. 

The subject matter is very much my cup of tea, a touch of sci-fi involving time and history. The two main characters were very likeable and although the story naturally requires a certain amount of suspension of disbelief I found that easy to do. Don't want to give away the outcome but I found the ending quite moving. I gave it 4 stars on Goodreads.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> As it was a quick read I decided to read it straight away rather than consign it to the ever increasing murky depths of my TBR list - and I enjoyed it.
> 
> Although I usually avoid short stories - if they're any good it's irritating when they come to an end just as it's getting started, as it were - but I think this one was pitched just about right.
> 
> The subject matter is very much my cup of tea, a touch of sci-fi involving time and history. The two main characters were very likeable and although the story naturally requires a certain amount of suspension of disbelief I found that easy to do. Don't want to give away the outcome but I found the ending quite moving. I gave it 4 stars on Goodreads.


great. sounds right up my alley. i actually enjoy short stories, my attention span isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you! Linda .... that sounds like it's very much worth a try. I don't often do shorts, but sometimes when I just want to feel like I've acomplished something I'll find one and read it.


----------



## Arielyn (6 mo ago)

I tried Kismet. Let’s just say I’d rather eat live bees than finish it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Arielyn said:


> I tried Kismet. Let’s just say I’d rather eat live bees than finish it.


 Oh My .....


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I got the short story - _Signal Moon_ - because it looked like the most interesting one regardless of length.

For my second selection, I went with the women's fiction pick - _She's Up to No Good_ - even though I'm not a woman, because I like road trip stories.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

August Titles Up: Here's the Link for your convenience. Amazon First Reads

Again, 8 available this month -- and we get to pick 1

Categories are:

Legal Thriller
Women's Fiction (Mexican-American culture)
Suspense
Historical Fiction (WWII)
Adventure Sci-Fi (The blurb reads like it leans in the direction of post-apocalyptic to me. With murder mystery.)
Memoir
Literary Thriller (translated from Korean)
Children's Picture Book (Indian culture)


Nothing leaping at me .......


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Nothing leaping at me .......


No, me either. Even though I have a million and one other books to read (only a _slight_ exageration!) I still find it frustrating that I rarely find anything among these freebies to get enthusiastic about.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I went with the legal thriller, _Rich Blood_, because I can see it being a fun read. None of the other options really appealed to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

September Titles Up: Here's the Link for your convenience. Amazon First Reads

Again, 8 available this month -- and we get to pick 1

Categories are:

Thriller
Contemporary Fiction 
Historical Fiction
Legal Thriller
Memoir
Book Club Fiction
Psychological Thriller
Women's Fiction

Something new this month: if you pick a First reads book, you get a credit for a free Short Story. The offer is good through September 7. It's a KU title that appears to be a light (?) thriller and is regularly available for 99¢


Once again, I don't see anything particularly tempting.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Slightly different list for the UK this month and no short story offer though it is available on KU.

I chose the psychological thriller _The Hike_ - first time getting one of these for what seems like ages.

Every time I download a new book, I'm momentarily excited about reading it, until I remember that if it goes to the back of my 'to read' queue, it could quite literally be _years_ till I actually get to it. And yet I keep on getting new books. It's an illness, I believe.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Something new this month: if you pick a First reads book, you get a credit for a free Short Story. The offer is good through September 7. It's a KU title that appears to be a light (?) thriller and is regularly available for 99¢


Odd that the promotion ends on the 7th instead of lasting the full month.

I wonder if there will be a different short to get on the 8th? I wouldn't risk that though.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Once again, I don't see anything particularly tempting.


Me neither, but I'll pick something before the 7th.


----------



## boxer44 (Aug 6, 2016)

Nothing for me either ... Only occasionally do I find something on this list, and sometimes don't even finish it.

Does anyone know how Amazon picks these. Grab bag, maybe?


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

CS said:


> Odd that the promotion ends on the 7th instead of lasting the full month.
> I wonder if there will be a different short to get on the 8th? I wouldn't risk that though.
> Me neither, but I'll pick something before the 7th.


None of the choices appeal to me, not even to get the short story -- which doesn't seem all that appealing to me anyway.
The short story appears to be in Prime for free reading; so is the next one in the series.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

None of the options were all that appealing, but I went with _Schooled_ because I'd probably watch a movie with the same premise on a lazy weekend afternoon. 

The free short was confusing to redeem. There's a "free with Prime" option and a "buy for 99 cents" option. The latter, thankfully, does end up taking a promotional credit and being free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Octover Titles Up: Here's the Link for your convenience. Amazon First Reads

There are 11 available this month -- and we get to pick 2

Categories are:

Thriller
Gothic Fiction
Historical Fiction
Domestic Suspense
Short Story
Historical Fantasy
Memoir
Suspense
True Crime
New Adult Romance
Children's Picture Book

Haven't had a chance to look through all, but some of the categories, at least, look promising.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This month's list in the UK.

Although we get to choose two books this month, only one appeals to me, the psychological thriller _"The Edge". _Unfortunately it's written in the present tense, whch is an instant turn off for me, so I won't be getting that one either. * sigh *


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The US historical fantasy is by Charlie Holmberg, author of the Paper Magician and other books. I find her stuff hit and miss and a bit repetitive, but for free might get it. Also, the book is the first of at least a duology, and the second is showing as $5.99 (and a release date of April 2023).


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I went with _Excuse Me While I Disappear_ (Memoir) and _Pesos_ (True Crime)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the Link: Amazon First Reads

There are 8 available this month -- and we get to pick 1

Categories are:

Book Club Fiction
Suspense
Historical Fiction
Psychological Suspense
Science Fiction
Police Procedural
Literary Fiction
Children's Picture Book


The Police Procedural is by Viveca Sten and looks to be the start of a new Swedish detective series. No reviews yet but her previous Sandhamn series has been positively reviewed. And they've been on my list for a while. So what the heck ... what's one MORE series to follow!  

Hidden in Snow


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

This week's list in the UK

I'm no longer surprised when nothing from these selections appeals to me - but thankfully I have an endless TBR list to dip into instead.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know. I want some categories to be "mystery" or "cozy mystery" or "historical mystery".

Or how about "characters are good people trying hard and don't have any deep dark secrets or debilitating vices but will do their best to solve a huge problem."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

how about science fiction/fantasy that isn't dystopian?


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I went with _The Vibrant Years_. I guess the giant banner with Mindy Kaling's smiling face got to me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nothing again this month. i looked at a Castle in Brooklyn, but the blurb made it sound like a downer, and with my TBR list already pretty long, not worth my while.

same with Fireballer.

and for some reason, the book with the butterfly on the cover made me think of a thriller, so skipped even reading the blurb.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

If there's a December thread, I can't find it.

I went with the Women's Fiction (even though I'm not a woman) _Five Winters._

For my bonus freebie, I went with the Kevin Hart self-help book, because what an odd combination and I was curious. Nothing else from that list really appealed to me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think in all the excitement of the release of the new Scribe, December's First Reads kind of got lost.

US List

UK List 

I so rarely find anything I like on these that it's all I can do to be bothered to check them anymore. I have KU so I suppose I can get any of them later if they get good reviews.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

But there is another freebie from a selected list if you get one of the December books.
I haven't seen anything compelling but will take another look later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I think in all the excitement of the release of the new Scribe, December's First Reads kind of got lost.
> 
> US List
> 
> ...


Thanks, Linda .... yeah .... I remember thinking about it once or twice but then real life took priority. Sorry!

I think for next year we'll again have just one thread with the link -- which is really the same every month -- and people can post if they pick one and like it or whatever.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Fogeydc said:


> But there is another freebie from a selected list if you get one of the December books.
> I haven't seen anything compelling but will take another look later.


Yes, you're correct, though that appears to be the case only for US customers.


----------

